# What is the best laser t-shirt transfer paper?



## newtshirtguy (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm looking for the best and most affordable.
I should also mention I have a new Samsung colour laser printer as I hear some transfers don't work well on new laser printers.

Are these any good?

Laser Transfer Paper


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

the best paper will depend on the garment...if it is black/dark..choice for really good are few. For lights you have 2-3 choices, you can do search here and find several threads on each


----------

